# IASCA 3X event - August 28, 2016 - North Central Illinois



## SoundQ SVT (Aug 14, 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/events/1039055619490722/

Amboy Depot Days car and bike show, Amboy, IL adds IASCA 3x event to list of activities. The 3x IASCA event will feature idBL, bass boxing, SQC, and IQC. 

Gates open at 6 a.m. registration starts 6:15 a.m. judging will start at 8 a.m. 

Please arrive early due to the fact this car show takes up the entire town and they close down the streets because of the large number of participants. You will not be able to get to the show location if you arrive late. 

There are several other things going on the same day of the show including one of the largest car, truck, and bike shows and the largest 50/50 drawing in Illinois. Last year's winner got *$149,000 *for her half of the 50/50 drawing. A second prize winner received a new 2015 Chevy Cruze. There's also a carnival in town so there's plenty to do for all.



> 2015 was by FAR the biggest Depot Day's celebration in our 25 year history! The car show had 817 entries and there were thousands of motorcycles that came to see the bike show. The crowds were estimated to be in the thirty to forty thousand range. And the weather for the car show was nearly perfect. The 50/50 ticket trailers were taking in an average of $17,052 per hour which also breaks down to an average of $2,842 every ten minutes.!!


 https://www.facebook.com/AmboyDepotDays5050Drawing/


----------

